

Fixed Width Sans font designed for coders - sandaru1
http://www.ms-studio.com/FontSales/anonymouspro.html

======
DanielStraight
It's good, but I still don't think it beats Bitstream Vera Sans Mono / DejaVu
Sans Mono.

~~~
joshuarr
DejaVu is gonna be hard to beat.

------
gchucky
I'm sorry, but I find mixing serif and sans serif characters to be somewhat
jarring. I'm partial to the Proggy set of fonts.

------
mosheg101
Meh.. Consolas better

~~~
mre
Amen, sister! (In)consolas, sans serif, beautiful.

